# "Red Agouti"- Lilac Agouti from Ay lines



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

One of my Red(Ay) lines has begun throwing what I've dubbed "Red Agoutis" for a lack of a better name. They're technically Lilac Agoutis from what I can tell based on the genes that the parents carry(Blue and Chocolate...one parent is Ay/a and the other is Ay/A).

Here's a picture of my first "Red Agouti" next to her Red dad:









And here's a picture of some other babies from that line, for comparison:









1) "Red Agouti"(they get more red as the age)
2) Red
3) Blue Agouti
4) Chocolate self

Since Red is still new here in the US, there are no other breeders here that have had this pop up in their lines. Has anyone over here from the UK had babies like this pop up?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've seen it called blue cinnamon and lilac agouti but it's not a reconised varity. As blue agouti isnt reconised either I'd guess that show breeders (both of reds and agoutis) wouldn't have the blue gene in there lines so wouldn't get lilacs popping up, so no one breeds them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely!! I like the red agouti better than the red.

Your pictures are great, and I appreciate seeing the comparison of all the coats.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

wow! gorgeous!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the one labelled red agouti as well.Very pretty,they all look good.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

PPvallhunds- I got a Red buck in an import and bred him to the best doe I had to found my Red line. Unfortunately, said doe was a Blue Tan, lol. I have since broken up the line into multiple groups and have managed to breed the Blue gene out of all of the groups except this one.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's allways the way isn't it, I'm not keen on choc Fox but all mine carry it.
She certainly looks striking, are you thinking of breeding a line of them?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I really think that your ''Red Agouti'' is bloody stunning. Well done on producing such a unique mouse!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

PPVallhunds- yes, I was planning on breeding a line of them. The girl in the picture just produced a "Red Agouti" boy in her last litter(who just so happens to also be a Gremlin!), so I'll be keeping him to breed back to her and another little girl(his half-sister) I got in a different litter.

To be honest, I really dislike Lilac Agoutis, but I LOVE these Red Agoutis, go figure, lol. I guess it's just because it's something I've never seen before. I'm a sucker for unusual stuff. 

Thanks PiaLouse!


----------



## amaira (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful color! You say lilac agouti. I wonder if it´s not red (A based om blue d/d? The blue gen fade red rather much. 
You can compare with Rolands RY based on blue, as you can see at picture nr 8 here: http://www.drofi.repage7.de/

I have some DY but breed RY. Because I want yellow and red colors, I don´t breed blue (and not black either).


----------

